# Does anyone make a youth model muzzleloader?



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

My daughter will probably be taking advantage of the ability to hunt all three season that is provided to the youth hunters this year. I'm just curious to know if anyone can reccomend a good youth model muzzleloader, as well as any suggestions on a lower recoil load for it?

She currently shoots a 243 rifle and can handle the kick on that just fine, but has also hunted with a 20 guage with slugs and really doesn't like the kick on it at all. (actually I can't blame her, I shot it myself and it really does pack quite a punch compared to my 270 or 30-06) Anyway, I would like to work up a lower recoil load that she can handle without developing a big flinch, because I strongly believe with youth, half of the accuracy problems come in anticipation of a big kick. 

So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

You can still find the CVA bobcats on the market, like auctionarms. They are around $125, but don't require an FFL for shipment. It's a basic good little rifle, they also come in composit stock. 

I think Lyman made one called the deer stalker or fire hawk. But check auction arms. Also if there are any guns shows coming up. Hope that helps. 

Oh for load in a short rifle. In the bobcat 50 grains doesn't kick much. I think you would be safe at 90 gr. but not much more than that.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm cringing posting this....  :shock:  It's one of those new fangled in-lines......but to each his own.

This looks like a everything you would need at a good price.

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displ ... &oh=671475


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Rossi makes youth anything. Just be warned they are very light and kick very hard. My sons twenty guage is just about more than anybody would want to shoot. Use light bullets like 180 grain and 50-75 grains powder. Keep it close.
A good recoil pad like a sims would be a good investment also.


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

Look at the CVA Wolf. The new breech plug makes cleaning a snap.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... rm1&Go.x=9


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

If you build a kit M.L. you can shape the stock any way you want.


----------



## Racklover (Apr 18, 2010)

I rechecked the Cabelas link for the Wolf. That appears to be last year's model without the QR breech plug. The newer ones have stock changes as well and the action release in front of the trigger guard. Nice, light, and compact


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't know about which gun to use but here is a load I worked up last year for my daughter to shoot. 70 grains 777 FFG loose powder, with a 250gr Hornady SST bullet. That load has real light recoil and it's still real accurate in my Remington 700ML. I't might be a little light for a long shot, but I keep her limited to 100 yards so that should work out just fine.


----------

